# Hamilton GMT H77615333 - comments?



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

This one's been calling me recently - can't stop thinking about it! What do you guys think? 
(google pic)


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

I have the non GMT version and really like it!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Jeff_C said:


> I have the non GMT version and really like it!


Got a pic of it, Jeff?


----------



## Gianna's Dad (Jan 24, 2009)

I think it is a really sharp looking watch. I particularly like the way the band meets the case.


----------



## isfuzz (Feb 15, 2006)

i dint have the GMT and mine is in blue and i love it here is a couple of pictures


----------



## SRHEdD (Feb 3, 2009)

I have that first one. I bought it with the bracelet and the rubber strap. It was pretty scratched up when I got it (used, obviously), but a Cape Cod cloth and a few night watching TV made it look about 92%. It is now more polished than brushed, but that's fine, it is still a beautiful watch. It lives on the bracelet, also polished to match, and is very comfortable. Someone took a Sharpie to the strap, so mine now has black stitching. I got the watch and both straps for about $250 I think.

I also just bought a quartz version (Hamilton Navy Sub quartz H74511333) for $125. Same look, not as expensive, nice strap...


----------



## skoochy (Jan 6, 2009)

BenL said:


> This one's been calling me recently - can't stop thinking about it! What do you guys think?


Get it!

-s-


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

isfuzz said:


> i dint have the GMT and mine is in blue and i love it here is a couple of pictures


Thanks for the pictures, buddy! :-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


>


Go for it mate! It's a beauty. The bracelet version is sweet too...

http://www.hamiltonwatch.com/webapp/es-es/collection/?c=KA&y=32&p=224

:-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

skoochy said:


> I like it a lot. But I think you really should buy one that has the 3T stuff, because those city displays and the fact that that bezel rotates is really useless considering how the way the upper bezel is printed.
> 
> Or, if you really like the look of the one pictured, just buy a 3T one (any will do) and I will trade you mine. It is 95% (I just got it a few months ago and have worn it maybe 5 times).
> 
> -s-


Thanks for the offer, buddy - I'll definitely keep it in mind. So you got a shot of yours?


----------



## sdrutledge (Jan 8, 2009)

I have the GMT with the blue face. So far it's been a great watch. Nice size, quite comfortable and looks great with the original bracelet, black strap and brown. I say GO FOR IT!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

sdrutledge said:


>


Yup, that looks great on the bracelet! :-!


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

BenL said:


> Got a pic of it, Jeff?


Here are a few!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice pics of a great looking Hammy! :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

sdrutledge said:


> I have the GMT with the blue face. So far it's been a great watch. Nice size, quite comfortable and looks great with the original bracelet, black strap and brown. I say GO FOR IT!


Yup, there it is! Fantastic shots, mate. Thanks for the input. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Jeff_C said:


> Here are a few!


Lookin' good, Jeff. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

BenL said:


> Yup, there it is! Fantastic shots, mate. Thanks for the input. :-!


Does the inner bezel rotate, by the way? Is that how the time zone is read?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

How about this one, guys (H77625453)?

I think the inner bezel rotates.
(google pic)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Anyone know what the difference is between *H77625453 and **H77625553?

:thanks
*


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> Anyone know what the difference is between *H77625453 and **H77625553?*
> 
> *:thanks*


Hmm, they look the same to me... :think:


----------



## cp_ste.croix (May 13, 2008)

Does anyone have a lsit of the 24 time zones/cities hamilton uses? For some reason I thought they left out a tz or two...


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

cp_ste.croix said:


> Does anyone have a lsit of the 24 time zones/cities hamilton uses?


Yes, that would be good to know.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Hmm, they look the same to me... :think:


I think I've figured it out - it's the color of the crocodile leather straps.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Yes, that would be good to know.


Dave, are they not the same as on your Conservation? :think:


----------



## skoochy (Jan 6, 2009)

BenL said:


> Does the inner bezel rotate, by the way? Is that how the time zone is read?


The time zone is read at the "T2" pointer on the dial. The setting for the inner bezel is just to remind you what time zone you've set. Nothing more. The outer/upper bezel is a standard timer bezel like on any dive watch, except that you can't set it when it's wet because you have to unscrew the crown. The "T3" models have a more useful 3rd time zone function (although it's not quite as useful because you can't really tell if it is AM or PM in the 3rd time zone... so it's a 12 hour 3rd time zone).

There's more info in this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=262908

The cities listed on the inner bezel vary by the model, for instance the Conservation GMT has fewer, different cities. The model we're talking about specifically (H77615333) lists the following "cities", starting at the IDL and moving east:

Midway
Honolulu
Juneau
L.Angeles
Easter Isl
Acapulco
New York
Cayenne
Rio de Jan
Azores
Reykjavic
London
Monaco
Cape Town
StPetersbrg
Dubai
Karachi
Colombo
Bangkok
Hongkong
Tokyo
Sydney
Noumea
Auckland

These are all sic. I didn't know Midway was at -11, and usually Christmas Island or Tonga is used since there is population there and the +13 is equivalent. I think Christmas Island has jumped ahead of the rest of Kiribati to +14 so maybe that's why it is no longer used. Then again, Easter Island, the Azores and Reykjavik have all jumped ahead an hour of their geographic positions and shouldn't be used in their positions on this list (Reykjavik time = London time without BST). Colombo is wrong by an hour and a half (there's no real way to set T1 to, say, GMT or any other time zone, and set T2 to Colombo).

So... if you travel a lot to varied places, it might not be useful. If you're mostly concerned with cities on the list, then it's more useful. Or, if you just like the way it looks, there you go!

-s-


----------



## sdrutledge (Jan 8, 2009)

As Skoochy says, the inner ring with the city names serves only to show you which time zone you have set T2 to. 

Not to mention, when you spin the bezel for timing, it changes which city it shows.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> Dave, are they not the same as on your Conservation? :think:


Only 9 cities are set in the Conservation. Unfortunately TYO and AUCKLAND were not chosen. :-(


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> I think I've figured it out - it's the color of the crocodile leather straps.


Ha! Well whadaya know! Spotted mate. So which one do you prefer?


----------



## TimeZero (Oct 20, 2008)

BenL said:


> Anyone know what the difference is between *H77625453 and **H77625553?
> 
> :thanks
> *


As far as I can tell, the difference is in the markings on the rotating bezel - The -553 has a 12-hour "3d time zone" feature, while the -453 has the count-down timer markings on the bezel.


----------



## skoochy (Jan 6, 2009)

*pics - modem burner (ok not really)*

Some pics of the subject watch, per request:














































-s-


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

*553...*









*453...*


----------



## TimeZero (Oct 20, 2008)

You're right - I could have sworn I saw a photo of one of the watches with a different bezel. Curiouser and Curiouser. Except the band, of course.



kiwidj said:


> *553...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

As they say, what a difference a band makes. Well, in most cases anyway... :roll:


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

skoochy said:


> The time zone is read at the "T2" pointer on the dial. The setting for the inner bezel is just to remind you what time zone you've set. Nothing more. The outer/upper bezel is a standard timer bezel like on any dive watch, except that you can't set it when it's wet because you have to unscrew the crown. The "T3" models have a more useful 3rd time zone function (although it's not quite as useful because you can't really tell if it is AM or PM in the 3rd time zone... so it's a 12 hour 3rd time zone).
> 
> There's more info in this thread:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great info, skoochy! :-! Helps a lot.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Only 9 cities are set in the Conservation. Unfortunately TYO and AUCKLAND were not chosen. :-(


I see. I wonder how those 9 cities were chosen?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Ha! Well whadaya know! Spotted mate. So which one do you prefer?


I think I actually prefer chocolate brown (rather than honey brown).

And you, brotha?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

TimeZero said:


> As far as I can tell, the difference is in the markings on the rotating bezel - The -553 has a 12-hour "3d time zone" feature, while the -453 has the count-down timer markings on the bezel.


Hmm, interesting. Are you sure? I thought they looked the same to me...:think:


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> *553...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Domo, Dave.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm still confused how the third timezone works (on the T3 models). Doesn't seem like there is much different from the T2 GMT model...:think:


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> I think I actually prefer chocolate brown (rather than honey brown).
> 
> And you, brotha?


I'm with you, mate. Definitely the choco.. :-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> Domo, Dave.


_Do~ittamashite_...


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> I'm with you, mate. Definitely the choco.. :-!


Cheers on that.


----------



## skoochy (Jan 6, 2009)

BenL said:


> I see. I wonder how those 9 cities were chosen?


The cities on the Conservation GMT are ones where there is an immediate need for focus on the environment, thus the "conservation" theme.

"The Khaki Conservation timepieces have GMT functionality, with the second time zone selection 
covering a range of focus locations for Conservation International projects, from Colombia to In- 
donesia.

"GMT Time Zones COLOMBIA - MEXICO - SURINAME - BRAZIL - SOUTH AFRICA - 
MADAGASCAR - CHINA - PHILIPPINES - INDONESIA"

I think a better question is how the time zones on the regular GMT were chosen!

-s-


----------



## skoochy (Jan 6, 2009)

BenL said:


> I'm still confused how the third timezone works (on the T3 models). Doesn't seem like there is much different from the T2 GMT model...:think:


The T3 model has the normal 1-12 hour scale on it, you rotate the bezel so the regular hour hand points to the time in the 3rd time zone. Sort of like a Rolex GMT Master II but without a 24 hour scale and 24 hour hand, so you get a 12 hour scale and 12 hour hand and can't tell whether it is AM or PM in the 3rd time zone.

-s-


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

skoochy said:


> The cities on the Conservation GMT are ones where there is an immediate need for focus on the environment, thus the "conservation" theme.
> 
> "The Khaki Conservation timepieces have GMT functionality, with the second time zone selection
> covering a range of focus locations for Conservation International projects, from Colombia to In-
> ...


This is great info skoochy. And I agree with you on the GMT cities.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

skoochy said:


> The T3 model has the normal 1-12 hour scale on it, you rotate the bezel so the regular hour hand points to the time in the 3rd time zone. Sort of like a Rolex GMT Master II but without a 24 hour scale and 24 hour hand, so you get a 12 hour scale and 12 hour hand and can't tell whether it is AM or PM in the 3rd time zone.
> 
> -s-


But I thought the "normal" (non-T3) version also had the rotating bezel?


----------



## skoochy (Jan 6, 2009)

BenL said:


> But I thought the "normal" (non-T3) version also had the rotating bezel?


Yeah but it is a count down timer type bezel labeled 0 - 60 minutes. So you can't read hours on it.

Strangely, because of this article I was rotating the upper bezel, and something in the mechanism is completely jacked up. And I've only worn it a few times... I guess it's time for repair/replacement. The advantages of buying from an AD, not to mention it has an 18 month return policy.

-s-


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

skoochy said:


> Yeah but it is a count down timer type bezel labeled 0 - 60 minutes. So you can't read hours on it.
> 
> Strangely, because of this article I was rotating the upper bezel, and something in the mechanism is completely jacked up. And I've only worn it a few times... I guess it's time for repair/replacement. The advantages of buying from an AD, not to mention it has an 18 month return policy.
> 
> -s-


Good luck on the repair!


----------



## ndburley (Jun 16, 2009)

Love watch, lighter than I thought it would be and comfy to wear.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

ndburley said:


> Love watch, lighter than I thought it would be and comfy to wear.


----------



## Ginner (Feb 8, 2008)

Highly recommend it - very versatile and quite the looker. I have it on leather strap, looks good on bracelet as well, and you are showing the rubber strap. You can't lose.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Ginner said:


> Highly recommend it - very versatile and quite the looker. I have it on leather strap, looks good on bracelet as well, and you are showing the rubber strap. You can't lose.


Thanks. You got any pics of yours?


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

get the white dial Ben! you dont have many white dials....;-)

(enabler alert!)

just be sure to get the rubber strap, its the nicest rubber strap ive ever worn, i was trying this on at an AD not long ago. :-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

polaco23 said:


> get the white dial Ben! you dont have many white dials....;-)
> 
> (enabler alert!)
> 
> just be sure to get the rubber strap, its the nicest rubber strap ive ever worn, i was trying this on at an AD not long ago. :-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


I get the feeling old Benny-boy's not really into either white dials or rubber straps much... :roll:


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

polaco23 said:


> get the white dial Ben! you dont have many white dials....;-)
> 
> (enabler alert!)
> 
> just be sure to get the rubber strap, its the nicest rubber strap ive ever worn, i was trying this on at an AD not long ago. :-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


Actually, I'm not sure the dial's white - it's more silver, isn't it?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> I get the feeling old Benny-boy's not really into either white dials or rubber straps much... :roll:


I'm actually shopping for a light-colored dial these days. Something about it that goes better with formal wear.

I guess I'm not opposed to rubber straps. Heck if the straps are like the ones on the Omega PO, sign me up any day.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

polaco23 said:


> get the white dial Ben! you dont have many white dials....;-)
> 
> (enabler alert!)
> 
> just be sure to get the rubber strap, its the nicest rubber strap ive ever worn, i was trying this on at an AD not long ago. :-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


By the way, Dom, I'm curious what else you tried on at the AD? Anything else strike your fancy?


----------



## SRHEdD (Feb 3, 2009)

After reading all of you rave about the rubbers, I put the rubber back on my Navy GMT. I'd forgotten how comfortable it really is. The Navy GMT is such a cool choice, formal with a bracelet (...and nice and flat for shirt sleeves), and a really good sport watch on rubber. It may well be my perfect watch. Someday, I'd like to own a Planet Ocean, but for now, this will do just fine!

...but wearing the Frog Chrono today.


----------



## skoochy (Jan 6, 2009)

I think the rubber strap on Ball watches is about the most comfortable they come, but the stitching and contoured mounting on the Hamiltons adds some style that you don't find many other places. It also makes it very difficult to sit flat in a watch drawer.

-s-


----------



## SRHEdD (Feb 3, 2009)

That is true. The Navy GMT, Frog Chrono, and JSAR don't fit in my box on a pillow. I have to take them off and lay them flat. Has anyone seen a deep well, glass-top, watch box? Now THERE'S an opportunity!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

drj126 said:


> That is true. The Navy GMT, Frog Chrono, and JSAR don't fit in my box on a pillow. I have to take them off and lay them flat. Has anyone seen a deep well, glass-top, watch box? Now THERE'S an opportunity!


I'm not sure I know what you mean - why wouldn't it fit on a pillow?


----------



## SRHEdD (Feb 3, 2009)

When on the watch pillow, it is too tall for my lid to close. Taking it off allows me to push it flat. Barely fits.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

drj126 said:


> When on the watch pillow, it is too tall for my lid to close. Taking it off allows me to push it flat. Barely fits.


And that's because of the rubber straps?


----------



## SRHEdD (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes, the pre-curve, the size of the watch, and the design of the box, all contribute. The bracelet, not having a pre-formed curve, makes the watch fit fine.


----------



## watchies (Oct 3, 2008)

is this watch still available brand new from an AD? I asked my local dealer but they haven't had one in stock for years


----------



## accurate (Mar 6, 2009)

Probably not. I've never seen it at a dealer. Still readily available online though.


----------



## Cypher (Sep 23, 2010)

The Navy GMT dissapear? Post more pics please,i will pull the trigger for one (the old one).


----------



## accurate (Mar 6, 2009)

Heres mine. A favorite if my cat.


----------



## Cypher (Sep 23, 2010)

Very nice thank you. Can you post more pics wristshots or not,please? Thank you.
I just pulled the trigger for one like yours and i want to see so many pics of it until he arrives


----------



## accurate (Mar 6, 2009)

Here you go .


----------



## Cypher (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you . Did you bought it recently? If so ,can you PM with the price and shop or..?


BTW: What is the true strap colour of this Navy GMT - H77615533 .

And i didn't found many answers this versions of the Navy GMT like the one we are talking about in this thread is discontinued? On Hamilton website is still there.


----------



## Lil' Foo (Aug 21, 2011)

Navy GMT!!!!


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Like Lazarus from the dead, this thread again lives!

OK; So no Navy GMT's in the '11-'12 catalog. My question is simple:

In what years did Hamilton produce these lovely silver-faced models: 
- H77625153 (SS bracelet), 
- H77625453 (Honey Strap), 
- H77625553 (Brown Strap) and 
- H77625753 (Black Strap) ?

NICE pics above, but does anyone have a saved or cached version of the Hammy catalogs with these, say 2008 or 2009?

One on the way, so info MUCH appreciated! :-!

Now back to your dead threads...


----------



## Cypher (Sep 23, 2010)

The Navy GMT is still present on Hamilton website and the military look one. I think you will get more exact infos on Hamilton's contact.


----------

